# Three Legged Chicken



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Driving down a country road, a man began to pass a chicken running beside him on the road. Suddenly the chicken looked over and ran ahead of the driver.

He noticed he was 40kph so he accelerated and caught up with the chicken who was now running 50kph. As he approached the chicken, it again looked over at him and again accelerated ahead of the driver. Amazed, he sped up again and at 60kph, 70kph and incredibly 100kph the chicken keep outrunning him.

Suddenly, the chicken made a hard right turn and ran down a farm road and disappeared behind a barn. The man slammed on the brakes, backed up, turned into the driveway and stopped in front of the house where a farmer was sitting on his porch.

"Can I help you?" asked the farmer.

"Yes you can," exclaimed the driver. "The fastest chicken I have ever seen just ran down this road!"

"Oh, that's just my three legged chicken you saw." replied the farmer.

"You raise chickens with three legs?" asked the driver.

"Yep, I sure do, " the farmer continued "You see most people love drumsticks, but with only two legs, you have to buy more chickens. But with a three-legged chicken, you get a drumstick, your wife gets a drumstick and your kid gets one too."

"Ah, what a great idea." said the driver. "And do they taste good?"

"Dunno," said the farmer "Ain't never caught one to find out!"

.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That jokes as old as me :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ken Dodd told it a bit better LOL


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

